# 1961 Schwinn Jaguar with Star Burst Head Badge



## HARPO (Oct 8, 2015)

I just picked this up on a whim, knowing full well that it's missing the goodies...Tank...Racks...and Head Light. *BUT, it has the Automatic Kickback rear hub that works perfectly*! Overall it's in pretty good condition, still sporting the original Westwind tires that came on it. And the Grandson of the original owner was still riding it with them on!

I don't know if I'm keeping it or not, but does anyone have an idea as to what the value is??

Thaks!
fred


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 8, 2015)

We'd see that at about $150 or a bit less on our local CL, but it has some nice parts, so maybe a bit more. Good luck on finding the tank tho.

Darcie


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 8, 2015)

I would think $200-300 on ebay


----------



## HARPO (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks guys. I have to see what mood I'm in next week, lol!


----------



## Pantmaker (Oct 8, 2015)

The elephant in the room is that you have a nice payday in parts there obviously. *coughs...dibs on that badge*


----------



## fattyre (Oct 9, 2015)

That's a three speed frameset for caliper brakes with a 2 speed wheel on it.  Bars and stem look to be swapped too.  Thats also my favorite version starburst badge with the chrome out lines around the letters.  Cool bike!


----------



## HARPO (Oct 9, 2015)

fattyre said:


> That's a three speed frameset for caliper brakes with a 2 speed wheel on it.  Bars and stem look to be swapped too.  Thats also my favorite version starburst badge with the chrome out lines around the letters.  Cool bike!




You're right. And here's a Jaguar I had and sold a few years back...which I still regret doing!!!


----------



## cyberpaull (Oct 9, 2015)

My 1962 Jag


----------

